# Foros Acerca del Foro Novedades, Sorteos, Concursos y Misceláneos  ¡AgroFórum.pe cumplió 2 añitos de vida!

## Bruno Cillóniz

Como tuve algunos problemas al enviar mi correo mensual a todos los usuarios de AgroFórum.pe, copio el mensaje para quienes no lo recibieron:  Estimados usuarios:  Esta vez escribo para compartir con todos ustedes el *2º aniversario de AgroFórum.pe*, ya que el portal cumplió su segundo año de vida este 1 de noviembre de 2010.  Quiero agradecerle a cada uno de ustedes por ser parte de esta nueva comunidad virtual agropecuaria -que poco a poco empieza a tomar forma- y espero que con el tiempo seamos muchísimas más persona las que participemos en el foro.  Cuando empecé con esta idea, paraba comentando a los que me felicitaban por el portal, que AgroFórum.pe recién estaba en pañales y que seguramente con el tiempo se consolidaría como una realidad. Pues me alegra decir y compartir con todos ustedes que AgroFórum.pe hoy es una realidad con dos años de vida, y que seguramente cumplirá varios años más al servicio de la agricultura y los agricultores del Perú -y también de otras partes del planeta-.  Como siempre, el pasado mes de octubre volvimos a superar nuestra propia marca de visitas al portal, al registrar 26,282 visitantes distintos y 55,614 visitas totales durante dicho mes. A su vez, les contamos que hemos empezado a superar la barrera de las 2,000 vistas diarias, habiendo logrado como máximo 2,157 vistas en un solo día; así que esperamos seguir creciendo con el apoyo de todos ustedes.  Sobre las novedades que podrán encontrar en AgroFórum.pe, cabe resaltar la incorporación de un botón para que puedan recuperar sus contraseñas en caso de no recordarlas, que se encuentra en la esquina superior derecha del portal, donde dice "¿Tu Contraseña?". Sigan los pasos aquellas personas que no recuerdan con qué contraseña se registraron en AgroFórum.pe, para que puedan reactivar su cuenta y participar.  Por otra parte, también mencionarles que hemos incorporado un banner flotante para los "No Registrados" en AgroFórum.pe, que los invita a registrarse para poder acceder a toda la información publicada y para poder hacer uso de todas las funciones del portal. Los usuarios registrados -como ustedes- que han ingresado con su cuenta, no ven este banner o mensaje. La idea es generar más registros, y definitivamente así está sucediendo; por lo que pronto leerán que somos 7,000 usuarios registrados.  Finalmente, contarles que hemos que seguimos trabajando para mejorar el portal y que pronto verán algunas novedades interesantes más, que harán de *AgroFórum.pe...*  *"Tu agro-herramienta virtual."*  Saludos a todos  PD: Como AgroFórum.pe está de aniversario, me corresponde ir hasta Londres a festejar en nombre de todos. Espero poder hacer tareas de mantenimiento desde allá, pero tengan en cuenta que no voy a estar muy comunicado desde el 04 hasta el 22 de noviembre. Espero traer algunas novedades interesantes para compartir.   BrunoTemas similares: Artículo: Ministerio de Trabajo sancionará a molineras de La Libertad por exponer vida de trabajadores Nuevo tratamiento incrementa vida útil del mango Sierra Productiva mejora la calidad de vida de 45 mil familias La Universidad Agraria La Molina (UNALM) celebra sus 108 años de vida I Foro de Jóvenes Líderes en Agricultura y Vida Rural en el Perú

----------

lralvares

----------


## kscastaneda

Que sigan miles de años más y que la VERDADERA REVOLUCION y TRANSFORMACION SOCIAL CONTINUE EN MARCHA !!! 
Felicidades AGROFORUM, espero para 3er año reunirnos en Lima para celebrarlo con unas ponencias de los USUARIOS más participativos y minímo un tours al Cuzco u otro centro turistico en grupo para conocer realidades a todo nivel y proponer soluciones. 
AGROFORUM esta pasando de ser una AGROHERRAMIENTA VIRTUAL a una INSTITUCION DE VALORES Y SOLUCIONES VERDADERAS TODOS PARA TODOS !!! 
Saludos,

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Muchas gracias por las palabras Carlos... :Wink:  
Aunque no lo creas, me acuerdo cuando te registraste hace bastante tiempo ya, cuando todavía utilizaba la primera versión con la que lanzamos el portal, que seguramente recordarás. Desde ese día, te reconozco como el usuario que más participa y ayuda en AgroFórum.pe, cosa que es sumamente valioso para los intereses del foro, teniendo en cuenta que yo no estoy en capacidad de asistir a nadie con información técnica de agricultura. 
Por eso aprovecho en agradecerte y darte créditos por el éxito que viene teniendo AgroFórum.pe. 
Ahora pienso que AgroFórum.pe recién se ha puesto de pie luego de estos 2 años de vida, y por eso le falta aprender a caminar, a hablar,  a comer, y a ir al baño; para que finalmente dejemos los pañales atrás. 
Saludos. 
PD: Tengo pendiente enviarte la información sobre ECNATIN y la raza de ganado que desean introdicir en el mercado pecuario del Perú, para ver si podemos trabajar juntos en eso.

----------


## Fernando Malpartida LL.

Estimado Srs. Agroforum. pe, felicidades por un aniversario mas y que cumplan muchos años mas, al servicio del agro peruano, es una herramienta que ayuda la intercambio de opiniones y experiencias entre foreros, asi como brindar noticias actuales del tema agrario , a seguir adelante y exitos. 
Ing; Fernando Malpartida LL.

----------


## Jack Jimenez Pereda

Muchas Felicidades a todos los que trabajan en AGROFORUM..!!!!!!! y que vengan los años siguientes que los estamos esperando. 
Es una herramienta excelente donde todos podemos intercambiar ideas, información y enriquecer mas nuestros conocimientos. 
Estamos muy contentos de se pertenecer a esta comunidad y estoy seguro que en poco tiempo seremos muchos miles mas...!! 
Felicidades Sr. Bruno y que continuen los exitos.... 
saludos, nuevamente 
su amigo 
Jack Jiménez
Trujillo - Perú 
Nota: Esperamos las novedades de Londres..!

----------


## Jorge Pumasunco

FELIZ ANIVERSARIO AGROFORUM
A la distancia un abrazo y las gracias al sr. Bruno Cillóniz y a todo el equipo que hacen posible este interesante forum agrario, particularmente me ha servido bastante los diversos comentarios e ilustraciones de los participantes lo cual nos hace tener un concepto mas amplio del sector agrícola y todo su proceso, esperamos seguir festejando muchos aniversarios mas y bien merecidos.
Saludos
CPC. Jorge Pumasunco H. jpumasunco@hotmail.com
Lima-Perú

----------


## Agronokike

FELICIDADES...... 
Me unoa los festejos atrasados y las felicitaciones pendientes, saludo y aliento a Bruno en esta tan importante y necesaria labor de expandir el debate y el conocimiento entre nosotrso los buscadores constantes de novedades y soluciones. Me uno a la opinion de Carlos Castañeda para que el tercero ya sea una reunion mas formal y con presencia de todos los miembros interesados................. hasta Londres mi abrazo y mis felcitaciones. Atte Agronokike.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Muchas gracias a todos por sus palabras... 
La verdad que es una buena idea empezar a conocernos y saber qué es lo que hace cada uno, para poder apoyarnos mutuamente. Si el foro se convierte en un grupo de gente relacionada, nos podría traer grandes beneficios, ya que yo soy de los que piensa que la unión hace a la fuerza. 
Este foro está pensado para gente que está dispuesta a brindar información y a intercambiar ideas sin recelos, y creo que ustedes encajan bien en ese grupo. Sólo les pido que me ayuden a fomentar aún más dicho intercambio de información, porque no ha sido nada fácil llegar hasta donde hemos llegado; y sin duda creo que tenemos para crecer muchísimo más pero con la ayuda de ustedes los agricultores y empresarios del sector. 
Muchas gracias de nuevo; y ya les contaré que encuentro en Londres de interesante para ustedes. 
Saludos

----------


## kscastaneda

Señores faltan poco más de 7 meses para el 3er año de AGROFORUM, sugiero lo siguiente : 
* Bruno organizate un evento en Lima en el cual podamos confraternizar con una breve reseña y programa a definir. Sugiero un aporte de S/. xxx nuevos soles cada uno a una cuenta que Bruno indique para tener derecho a : participación a la cena show bailable, camisa+gorra AGROFORUM y un PIN del mismo.
* Asimismo sugiero que se formen comités departamentales para difundir la adherencia al foro en universidades, institutos y agricultores que puedan acceder a los beneficios que nosotros tambien gozamos; la región o departamento que más adeptos haya capatado recibirá un premio especial por parte de Bruno y Fernando Cilloniz.
* El comité puede estar integrado por un presidente departamental, un tesorero y 2 vocales; que pueden ser elegidos cada 2 años. Sugiero que Bruno sea quien proponga según su criterio las personas idoneas para la dirección inicial, las actividades a desarrollar serán investigación, desarrollo y trabajo social; que serán expuestas en cada aniversario de agroforum en las diferentes localidades donde se convoque. 
Agroforum es más que una herramienta, es unión, es fuerza es poder. 
Saludos,

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Carlos: 
Muchas gracias por las palabras y por fomentar este tipo de eventos, ya que tarde o temprano se van a tener que dar. Me parece una buena idea poner como fecha el aniversario de AgroFórum.pe para que se caigan con regalitos...jejeje  :Stick Out Tongue:  . En realidad, para que este foro empiece a ser decididamente más proactivo en favor de la agricultura nacional y la gente involucrada en este negocio, actividad, o como quieran llamarlo; y no sea simplemente una plataforma virtual. 
Te diré que estoy convencido que tengo que hacer una pequeña reunión para conocernos personalmente e intercambiar ideas sobre el presente y futuro de la agricultura y los agronegocios del Perú. 
Con respecto a la temática y al evento mismo, tenemos tiempo de disuctirlo y planearlo entre todos; así que veamos en qué termina al final. Yo voy a pasar un esquema preliminar para que me den sus opiniones al respecto. 
Definitivamente, será una buena ocasión para explicarles con más detalle las cosas que han sucedido en estos años -y que se pueden hacer en los años venideros- a través de AgroFórum.pe y en favor de nuestra agricultura, nuestros agricultores y nuestros empresarios agrarios. 
Pronto anunciaré esta inicitaiva, para ver si la hacemos realidad. 
Gracias por la propuesta y saludos.

----------

